# Textumbruch per CSS im blog



## emonem (23. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich baue zur Zeit eine HP. Habe mir gedacht, dass ich die Newseinträge auf der Page über einen Blog laufen lasse und diesen dann in die HP mittels eines Iframes in die Seite integriere.
Klappt auch bis dahin ganz gut und das Design im blog hab ich über CSS angpaßt.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass wenn ich einen neuen Kommentar im blog erstelle, der eine Zeilenlänge von über 280 px hat, dieser in meinem Iframe Fenster auf der Page  nicht umgebrochen und ein horizontaler Scrollbalken dargestellt wird. Diesen will ich dort aber nicht.
Wie krieg ich es denn jetzt hin, dass der Text jedesmal im blog umgebrochen wird, wenn er länger als 250px pro Zeile ist. Jeder Kommentar wird im blog in einem div mit der klasse= blogPost eingefügt.
Ich dachte mir, dass es ausreichen würde, wenn ich 
	
	
	



```
.blogPost {width=250px;}
```
 in meinem CSS Teil im Blog bestimmen würde.
Klappt aber nicht. Muss ich da noch etwas anderes im css teil machen?

Hier ist der link zu der Page http://dirty-sanchez.de/newsite/main.html
und hier zu dem blog http://sanchezwashere.blogspot.com/
mit den css Anweisungen .
Danke und Gruß
emonem


----------



## Maik (23. November 2005)

emonem hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich dachte mir, dass es ausreichen würde, wenn ich
> 
> ```
> .blogPost {width=250px;}
> ...


Probier's mal mit dem Doppelpunkt ;-]


```
.blogPost {width:250px;}
```


----------



## emonem (23. November 2005)

ähmm hab mich vertippt meinte natürlich 

```
.blogPost {width:250px;}
```

der text im blog geht aber immer über den layer hinaus.
Gibts hierfür vielleicht noch einen anderen Befehl?


----------



## Maik (23. November 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir die CSS-Eigenschaft white-space (Textumbruch) weiter?


[editpost]

In deinem Fall wird die o.g. CSS-Eigenschaft nicht funktionieren, da die Zeichenfolge keine Leerzeichen besitzt, und die Zeichenlänge die vorgegebene iFrame-Breite überschreitet


----------



## emonem (23. November 2005)

Habs immer noch nicht gelöst
hab aber mal eine generelle frage.
Wenn ich mal annehme das ich so ein Code habe
	
	
	



```
<html> 
<head>  
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> 
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>  
<style type="text/css">  
.layer { width:300px;}    
</style>  
</head>    
<body >  
<div class="layer"> blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla
</div>  
</body>  
</html>
```
wie bekomme ich es dann hin das der mir nach 300px automatisch ein Zeilenumbuch in dem layer macht? Oder geht soetwas gar nicht?
Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen. Mit white-space hab ichs auch schon versucht.


----------



## Maik (23. November 2005)

Meines Wissens lässt sich nicht mit CSS ein automatischer Zeilenumbruch in einer Zeichenfolge ohne Leerzeichen einfügen. Wenn es für diesen speziellen Fall überhaupt eine Lösung gibt, dann eventuell mit PHP oder Javascript


----------



## Gumbo (23. November 2005)

Wann ein automatische Zeilenumbruch dargestellt wird, steht beispielsweise in den Line Breaking Properties des Unicode-Standards beschrieben. Und da das „bla…bla“ als ein einzelnes Wort angesehen wird, ist dort kein automatischer Zeilenumbruch erlaubt.

Dir stünden nun zwei Möglichkeiten zu Verfügung: entweder du nimmst es hin wie es ist oder setzt automatisch bei Wörtern ab einer bestimmten Länge einen erzwungenen HTML-Zeilenumbruch oder ein weiches Trennzeichen, das meines Wissens allerdings bisher nur vom Internet Explorer richtig interpretiert wird – leider.


----------

